# streamline visa processing delay..3 months but not getting anything..plz help me



## nepali

HI i am from nepal. i applied my student visa (streamline student visa 573) on 19th dec 2013 and class was on from 03-02-2014 and i got message from high commission on first week of FEB. 2014 to do medical so i did my medical on 5th FEB.2014. on that time i didnt get visa so MY UNIVERSITY deffer my course for JULY intake, now iam not getting any message or visa from Australian high commission,new delhi.. on the website it says your application is under process please suggest me. iam really in trouble.. what should i do next ? after medical how long it will take to get visa ?? i have to wait or what?? please help ....waiting for your kind reply...


----------



## Bela

Hi Nepali, I don't want to dishearten you but I applied for the Student visa on 9/10/2013 for November intake which was differed to the course starting on 24/3/2014 but till date I haven't got any response from the high commission. I did miss one visa interview on 14/11/2014 but after that there has been no message from the high commission except for the response "you will get result by the end of this week" every time I call them. See, still I am waiting. So, just wait and hope for the best. I do hope you will get visa asap.


----------



## HHanif

I am experiencing the same issue.

Has anyone been interviewed? Do they generally take interviews under streamline?


----------

